
Giant Concentric Circles in Granite Springs Valley, NV - syllable_studio
https://www.blackrockdesert.org/wiki/index.php?title=Granite_Springs_Valley
======
syllable_studio
Here's a google earth view showing the center of the circles mentioned here:
[https://earth.google.com/web/@40.01244676,-119.000836,1390.6...](https://earth.google.com/web/@40.01244676,-119.000836,1390.69764979a,1868.98598613d,35y,263.87825996h,0t,0r)

Here's another google earth view that shows nuclear test craters by the Nevada
National Security Site
[https://earth.google.com/web/@37.15150881,-116.08582114,1329...](https://earth.google.com/web/@37.15150881,-116.08582114,1329.90636343a,16836.57456643d,35y,-123.44568868h,59.7376637t,-0r)

Disturbing and fascinating. I guess I'll have to visit the nearby National
Atomic Testing Museum someday.
[https://earth.google.com/web/@36.1141364,-115.1483791,628.17...](https://earth.google.com/web/@36.1141364,-115.1483791,628.17407431a,833.85996482d,35y,0h,45t,0r/data=ChEaDwoJL20vMDVyOXJ4GAIgASgC)

------
syllable_studio
I found this by accident on google earth. It's pretty interesting and weird. I
guess that people's best speculation is that it is a remnant from nuclear
testing around the 60s.

Google earth URL
[https://earth.google.com/web/@40.01244676,-119.000836,1390.1...](https://earth.google.com/web/@40.01244676,-119.000836,1390.18813777a,1040.89059732d,35y,263.87826055h,0t,0r)

This seems to be some other discussion about it:
[https://aair.smugmug.com/Aviation-Archaeology-1/Giant-
concen...](https://aair.smugmug.com/Aviation-Archaeology-1/Giant-concentric-
circles/i-B6RhZHQ)

------
syllable_studio
See also: The Nuclear Canal: Project Plowshare and the Dream of Atomic
Earthmoving
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21911587](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21911587)

